# Needle Bottles



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Has anyone seen any of these locally? Makes so much sense rather than some of the bottles the juice come in... the Nautilus is fine to fill but the needle bottles will be better for the smaller atomisers.


??


----------



## shabbar (26/2/14)

Skyblue gave them as freebies , check with @Melinda or alternatively eciggies


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

shabbar said:


> Skyblue gave them as freebies , check with @Melinda or alternatively eciggies



Thanks!


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

VapeAfrica sells them for like R15 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------

